# ACHHD Series 2 Japanese Amiibo Card #115 Nat



## SharJoY (Nov 20, 2015)

I need the Japanese series 2 Nat card #115.

I have listed below the extras I can trade.

I will only trade with those that have at least 10 wifi ratings and at 100% , and been a forum member for more than a month.

PM me if you have one to trade.

Thank you.

125 Gwen
129 Tipper
140 Avery
144 Cesar
151 Groucho
155 Butch
163 Ed
169 Bud
184 Anicotti
192 Pango


----------

